# Finley Ackers Oyster Crock find



## GACDIG (Sep 23, 2008)

I was out at one of my local junk shop and I found this in the corner. Look cool enought, dude let me have it for $3.00. After doing some research on the net I found it was a add crock. The auction posted
 Ackers Oyster Crock
 Looks to be a quart size
 stoneware oyster jug from
 "Ackers" H.G. Registered 
 Finley Acker & Co. It has
 some crazing but that
 is to be expected. It is about
 6 1/2 in. tall, has blue and 
 white bands and is in very
 good condition. It does not
 have the wooden plug top
 with it. $375 []
 I love these kind of finds.


----------



## bottlepoor (Jan 4, 2009)

Now that`s cool, I love it!


----------

